# Canine Strokes--Behaviors and Symptoms??



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I dont know anything about this, but I am interested to see some answers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne... our Apache had what I thought was a stroke and turned out to be vestibular disease. She fell down, lost bowel control and eyes were darting about rapidly. Also had a pronounced head tilt. Needed help getting her to the car. The vet kept her for a day and sent her home on meds ( I think pred.... not at all sure on that. It was a long time ago). She was very unsteady on her feet and needed a sling underneath her to help her get out to potty. Over a couple of weeks she improved and had several good years following.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actual strokes in dogs are relatively rare. Common symptoms are a tilted head, only eats out of one side of its food bowl, falls, no bladder control or bowel movement control, or is blind. It happens when the blood flow to the brain is either stopped or increased. Canine Strokes that occur due to a sudden stop of blood flow to the brain are called Ischaemic strokes. Canine strokes that occur due to bleeding in the brain are called Hemorrhagic strokes.

Most of the time, what people think of as a stroke is actually canine vestibular syndrome. This seems to happen more with senior dogs, but it can happen with younger dogs. It is important to get a veterinarian's diagnosis so that you know whether it is a true stroke or vestibular syndrome. Vestibular syndrome is very treatable and most dogs will recover from it with no or few lasting symptoms.

I have had at least 5 senior Goldens with vestibular syndrome, and one had it 3 times but she lived to be 17 years old with only a slight head tilt after the last time. All of my dogs presented with head tilt, nausea, "whirl-a-gig" eyes and an inability to walk (due to the extreme dizziness.) They also seemed to like to face into corners, as I think there was less to look at and they could feel comfortable closing their eyes. All recovered within a few days, although severe cases can take longer to resolve.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Barkley had stroke symptoms, vestibular syndrome symptoms and arthritic symptoms this morning. It culminated when he stopped on a walk, got dazed and confused, then just fell into the middle of the street and wouldn't move, totally unresponsive. We got him into the vet and had an exam, blood work and fecal exam (no urination--VERY unusual). His gums are pale, despite water intake and he is cool to touch though his temperature is normal, as is his blood pressure. This is the first accurate bp reading they've gotten on him since he is usually a nervous wreck in the exam rooms. Not today--totally lethargic. The bloodwork came back and is suggestive of a bleed somewhere. We are waiting for x-ray and sonogram results but we discussed the possibility of hemangiosarcoma, anal cancer (a right nodule is hard), dementia, heart issues (a new mass near his heart), severe arthritis (it's been very cold in recent weeks and he is limpy and gimpy at times), and some other things. Given the tenor of our conversation with the vet I believe we are most likely dealing with hemangiosarcoma. We will know more later after the radiographs/sonography. Unfortunately we've experienced the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis with our first golden and the agonizing decisions on what to do to minimize his pain but keep him with us. 

Please keep our sweet boy in your prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne, I'm as close as the phone (or computer) if I can do anything.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Anne,
We are praying for Barkley that he is going to be ok. It does sound very serious, hopefully you will get some answers soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. I will be keeping you and Barkley in my thoughts!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming to you and Barkley from CT


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayes to BArkley.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I hoped on to fully explain what my aussie looked like when/after he had a trauma induced stroke and then read what the dx might possibly be. Wow - I'm hoping it's none of the things possible, especially the cancer. I'm sorry your fella (and you) are dealing with this.

In a nut shell I will go ahead and explain very briefly what Spook looked like - very disoriented and excitable. Every noise startled him and he was unable to be comforted. All night long. Got him in the vet the next day and the vet saw in his eyes a swelling in the brain. Put him on some kind of anti-inflams and within a week he was good as new and lived another 6 full years.

I pray again that it's nothing as serious as a cancer dx with your sweet Barkley.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Cocker: Walking in circles and a prominent head tilt. The head tilt did resolve and so did the walking in circles. These were the most prominent symptoms in her case.

My childhood dog went blind and had limited mobility that did not resolve. Basically, her back end was paralyzed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Barkley. I'm sending prayers that it turns out to be something they can treat.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma this afternoon. 3 tumors in the abdomen clearly seen on sonogram. Fluid in the abdomen. No metastisis they can tell right now. We brought him home for overnight with instructions to keep his movements limited and limited food. He is scheduled for a splenectomy at 9:30 tomorrow morning. 

We are devastated. This is the second golden we've adopted with this diagnosis. This cancer is unforgiving, and terminal. We hope the surgery goes well, without the risk of bleeding out, and without heart complications. If all goes well we may have 3 or 4 precious months with our boy without chemo, possibly longer with chemo. 

Please keep our sweet Barkley in your prayers. As a general rule I try to celebrate each and every day of my boys' lives. They bring us so much joy, keep us entertained, and always find a way to make us laugh and smile. Today is tough, but he is home with us now and we plan to spoil him rotten with love and attention.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Give that curly sweetheart an ear rub from me. I will be praying hard for a successful surgery tomorrow and more quality time!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Are they sure about the hemangio diagnosis? My old guy had his spleen removed almost a year ago and the tumors were benign.

His surgeon said he couldn't tell until the tumors were sent out for pathology. Could this possibly be the case with Barkley?

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Are they sure about the hemangio diagnosis? My old guy had his spleen removed almost a year ago and the tumors were benign.
> 
> His surgeon said he couldn't tell until the tumors were sent out for pathology. Could this possibly be the case with Barkley?
> 
> I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


Coppers Mom: Until the pathology report comes back I guess they can't say for certain, but the vet told me he was positive he had hemangiosarcoma. I hope and he is wrong and these are benign tumors--prayers would be answered. I think the fact Barkley collapsed and dropped like a leaf in the middle of the street this morning and had very pale gums and inner ears, had a very low red blood cell count, coupled with the tumors seen on sonogram and the free fluid in the abdomen, gave this vet confidence to diagnose it without the pathology report. I sure hope he is wrong. Thanks for giving me some hope! 

He is resting comfortably now. Toby is right next to him. Toby is not known for being respectful to his canine sibling, but he is doing his best to be sweet to his big brother right now. It is just amazing how animals sense these things. I remember 6 years ago when Barkley did the same thing for our Beau during his hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry...but maybe tomorrow will bring good news...I am sending prayers.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Sending healing thoughts for Barkley - and for you . . .


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I also had a Golden with a spleen removed and it was not cancer. It was a hematoma, but if it had ruptured so would have her spleen. So it was an emergency surgery. What you have described does sound more like hemangio bleeds, but you never know. Praying for a miracle for your sweet boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are praying very hard for Barkley tomorrow and a better diagnosis tomorrow. I will light my candle here tomorrow for him. Give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Revisiting this thread today, on the 4 year anniversary mark of Barkley's collapse and diagnosis with hemangiosarcoma. What a horrible day, but even though we got the worst possible news, we were blessed with another one hundred and seven days with him, all but a few of them wonderful days for him and for us. We made a lot of happy, yet bittersweet memories in that time. I'll always miss my Barkley Boo, but he is always and forever in my heart.:--heart::--heart:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*



Dallas Gold said:


> Revisiting this thread today, on the 4 year anniversary mark of Barkley's collapse and diagnosis with hemangiosarcoma. What a horrible day, but even though we got the worst possible news, we were blessed with another one hundred and seven days with him, all but a few of them wonderful days for him and for us. We made a lot of happy, yet bittersweet memories in that time. I'll always miss my Barkley Boo, but he is always and forever in my heart.:--heart::--heart:


I know how hard this anniversary is so you. For our Snobear, who got hemangiosarcoma, only lasted overnight. They did exploratory surgery on his liver and we decided to let him go while he was still under anesthesia-it had spread.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Such a sad anniversary, Anne. I am so sorry. 
This is the first time I read that thread and it makes me feel all the pain along with you and how close this hits to home with Toby and Thunder having died from hemangio as well. I so hate this cancer!!!

Hugs


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just seeing this thread now - I'm so sorry. The anniversary days can be so hard. I hate what cancer does to so many of our dear dogs, too. So sad and unfair. But I am quite sure Barkley is watching over you and Toby and Yogi, and feeling happy that you are happy with them.


----------



## Jim. (Oct 22, 2020)

Our Golden Bella suffered a massive stroke Tuesday. It started with her not wanting to get up and progressed rapidly. At one point she got up and puked in the yard and just laid there. She then tried to stand and fell over. At that point I knew something was VERY wrong and rushed her to the vet. By the time we got there her neuro exam showed her mostly unresponsive (no pupil response and blind). Her breathing was rapid and her femoral pulses went from very weak to absent. There wasn’t really time to figure out what to do because she died within 30 minutes of getting to the vets office.
I’m a RN and I treat stroke patients all the time and I must say this hit me hard.
She was a sweet, beautiful and loving giant and I miss her terribly.


----------

